# 21mm Mods?



## CraftyZA (30/10/14)

There are quite a few 21mm tanks and drippers out there, but it seems no one is stocking 21mm mods?
Something like the Origin would be epic.
Obviously they will work, but everytime I see that imedence mismatch between atty and mod it feels akward.


----------



## Natheer Mallick (30/10/14)

Not that I know of. I think it's a bit difficult getting it around the 18mm diameter battery. Normally the mods come with beauty rings that make the difference a bit easier on the eye though


----------



## Natheer Mallick (30/10/14)

For example, that's the Smok Rocket with the Kanger Aerotank Mega


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/14)

Not bad, but I think I will still prefer the straight lines.

A copper or brass origin mod will definitely satisfy that need.
It has straight lines when paired with the aqua for instance, or I think trident is also 21mm.
Being copper or brass will obviously also aid in lower voltage drop. (if it is a one piece, and not threaded in the middle for 18350 configuration)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

